# After Effects - Unterschied Parenting <=> Motion Tracking...?



## Nico (19. September 2005)

Hi,

eigentlich sagt die Überschrift schon alles. Mit beiden "Instrumenten" kann man ja versch. Ebenen miteinander verknüpfen, so dass sie bei einer Bewegung entsprechend "zusammenkleben".

Was ist nun eigentlich der entscheidende Unterschied?


----------



## goela (19. September 2005)

*Motion Tracking* ist eine Animationstechnik, bei der aus zumeist real gefilmtem Bildmaterial die Bewegung eines Objektes oder der Kamera ausgelesen wird. Man erhält für frei markierbare Bildpunkte die Bewegungskoordinaten, die man dann für andere Funktionen nutzen kann. Im einfachsten Fall lässt sich das Wackeln der Kamera ausgleichen, in anspruchsvolleren Fällen können Objekte aus dem Realbild und deren Bewegung durch CGI-generierte Objekte ersetzt werden. Das Motion-Tracking-Verfahren liefert dafür automatisch die Bewegungsdaten, die man sonst mühsam mit der Hand nachanimieren müsste.

Beim *Parenting* können Ebenen miteinnander verküpft (Vater-Kind Beziehung) werden, so dass sie nur einer Ebene bzw. Objekt folgen.

Man kann beide Techniken kombinieren, aber ich denke es sind grundlegen unterschiedliche Techniken bzw. Anwendungsgebiete. Es ist ungefähr so wie wenn man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen würde. Beides ist Obst aber schmeckt anders.


----------



## Nico (19. September 2005)

goela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Motion Tracking* ist eine Animationstechnik, bei der aus zumeist real gefilmtem Bildmaterial die Bewegung eines Objektes oder der Kamera ausgelesen wird. Man erhält für frei markierbare Bildpunkte die Bewegungskoordinaten, die man dann für andere Funktionen nutzen kann.



Danke für Deine Antwort, aber die Erklärung mit dem Motion Tracking klingt sehr "fachchinesisch". Klar, ich weiß was man damit machen kann, aber den unterschied hab ich mit der Erklärung noch nicht so richtig gerafft.... Werd aber weiter drüber nachdenken


----------



## 27b-6 (21. September 2005)

Moin!

 Um bei der Obst-Analogie zu bleiben mal zwei Beispiele: Du hast eine Obstschale und einen Apfel (oder Birne) die zusammen bewgt werden müssen.

 PARENTING: Wenn Du den Apfel in Obstschale legst kannst Du die Position des Apfel ändern ohne ihn zu berühren indem Du die Schale bewegst; Schale ist PARENT der Apfel ist CHILD.

 MOTION TRACKING: Die Schale wird jetzt von jemand anderem bewegt, Du mußt also immer ihre Position berechnen und so die Position des Apfel dementsprechend anpassen.

 Hoffe das war verständlicher


----------



## Nico (21. September 2005)

Ok, Danke. Schon anschaulicher. Aber mal in der Praxis: Was kann ich z.B. mit Motion Tracking machen, was ich mit Parenting nicht machen kann?


----------



## goela (21. September 2005)

Och, da haben wir schon wieder das Obst-Problem!
Aus Birnen kann man einen Birnenkuchen und aus Äpfel einen Apfelkuchen backen!   

Schau Dir mal folgendes Beispiel an: Link 

Und jetzt stelle ich Dir die Frage, wie Du dieses Beispiel ohne MotionTracking und wenig bzw. keine manuelle Arbeiten mit Parenting erreichen willst!


----------



## 27b-6 (22. September 2005)

Nico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok, Danke. Schon anschaulicher. Aber mal in der Praxis: Was kann ich z.B. mit Motion Tracking machen, was ich mit Parenting nicht machen kann?


 
 Motion Tracking passt Dir _*automatisch*_ die Position des Apfels an, weil es markierte Pixel erkennt auch wenn sie ihre Postion im Bild ändern, wenn Du den selben Effekt mit Parenting erreichen willst mußt Du die Position _*manuell*_ anpassen.


----------



## Nico (22. September 2005)

Danke an euch Beiden. Manchmal steht man auf der Leitung, aber jetzt hab ich es gerafft. Besonders die einfachen Erklärungen von 27b-6 (interessanter Name - irgendeine Bedeutung?) haben mir ein Licht aufgehen lassen. Jetzt kann ich auch die erklärungen von Goela verstehen....  ;-)


----------



## 27b-6 (22. September 2005)

Nico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... 27b-6 (interessanter Name - irgendeine Bedeutung?) ...  ;-)


 
  Moin!

 Diese Bezeichnung stammt aus dem Film BRAZIL (1984) von Terry Gilliam und bezeichnet ein wichtiges ... - Film anschauen! Lohnt sich!


----------



## goela (22. September 2005)

> Jetzt kann ich auch die erklärungen von Goela verstehen....


Gut, dann kann ich ja zukünftig weiterhin so "unklar" erklären!


----------

